# NC folks...Watch Out



## Dark Knight (Aug 23, 2011)

Irene

Looks like we dodged a bullet in the South(FL, GA, and SC) but NC and VA are in the cross hairs.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 23, 2011)

Meh, it's gonna curve even more to the east. I'm betting it doesn't even hit the CONUS.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 23, 2011)

Nothing more than a big rainstorm. Besides, being on the west side means nothing more than "you won't have to water your lawn for two days".


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 23, 2011)

Just be aware. It is expected to be a CAT 3 with a chance to turn into a CAT 4.


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 23, 2011)

Just be aware. It is expected to be a CAT 3 with a chance to turn into a CAT 4.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 23, 2011)

Big rainstorm.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 23, 2011)

We've only got a 30% chance of rain for the weekend. They are calling for a mild breeze here, but I expect that to fade, too.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 23, 2011)

Spaghetti tracks leaning more and more eastward as the day goes on...

http://www.wltx.com/


----------



## NCcarguy (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm taking tomorrow off to head down and rescue my boat. I think it's still close enough that a cat3 or 4 storm will do damage.


----------



## maryannette (Aug 24, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Meh, it's gonna curve even more to the east.


I ain't scared!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Some more cool imagery.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 24, 2011)

that is cool


----------



## mizzoueng (Aug 25, 2011)

Speaking of big and ugly, the Worlds Strongest Man is heading to Wingate College in NC Sept 15th-22nd.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 25, 2011)

Imagine the mess if it slammed into NYC as a class 2 hurricane (and it looks like a decent chance of that).

Edit: Found an interesting article at: http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/203439/201...-evacuation.htm


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 25, 2011)

Merrimac, be safe out there!

Looks like I'll be going to N Myrtle Beach for a wedding this weekend. Friday and part of Saturday is going to suck, but hopefully it clears up so mini-ble can enjoy the beach a little. Mrs. Ble doesn't want to go, so mini-ble2 will be staying at home with her.


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 25, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> Merrimac, be safe out there!
> Looks like I'll be going to N Myrtle Beach for a wedding this weekend. Friday and part of Saturday is going to suck, but hopefully it clears up so mini-ble can enjoy the beach a little. Mrs. Ble doesn't want to go, so mini-ble2 will be staying at home with her.


Careful with the tail of the storm. Sometimes those things are worst than the core of the storm. Rip currents and tornadoes are not rare when the tail is passing.


----------



## maryannette (Aug 25, 2011)

Ble, I heard that Myrtle Beach is under evacuation order. You may not be going to the wedding. If you do, be careful.

We are in eastern NC. There is potential for the eye of the storm to go right over us, so maybe I'm a little apprehensive. I've been through several bad hurricanes that came on shore very close to us. Our house is built well and can withstand hurricane force winds as well as any house we've had. But, there are concerns. We're close enough to water to worry about storm surge, but we think high enough that we won't have water in the house. Tornadoes are common on the back end of hurricanes and they are more destructive than hurricane winds. We know how to prepare and we'll be in the safest part of the house. My MIL will be with us because she lives closer to the coast, so we will be keeping her safe, too. Don't expect bad weather here until Saturday. I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 26, 2011)

Nah, MB is still open for bidness and ready to take your money.

http://www.thesunnews.com/2011/08/25/23513...-at-myrtle.html

Last I heard on the local weather is expect _maybe_ a half inch of rain and gusts up to 45 mph from Irene in MB.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 26, 2011)

It looks like your CWPs are now invalid in NC, since the governor declared a state of emergency.

http://confederateyankee.mu.nu/archives/320567.php

I don't if I trust the source of the info.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 26, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Imagine the mess if it slammed into NYC as a class 2 hurricane (and it looks like a decent chance of that).
> Edit: Found an interesting article at: http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/203439/201...-evacuation.htm


My Mom lives 35-40 miles away from midtown Manhattan. I was actually supposed to help her settle into her new place this weekend, but we agreed to postpone due to the potential weather. They are supposed to get pounded in her neck of the woods.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm going to be interested in how long it takes for the cell phone system to become overwhelmed and fail.

VT, tell your mom to stay safe.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 26, 2011)

It's got the makings of an interesting weekend.

We're supposed to get anywhere from 2-8 inches of rain from this thing. I hope I end up closer to the 2 in. side.

First the "quake" and now this. what's next...frogs? locusts?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 26, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> VT, tell your mom to stay safe.


Thanks.



MA_PE said:


> First the "quake" and now this. what's next...frogs? locusts?


Even worse...a sci-fi/comic book convention!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope you guys in the NE megopolis are prepped for a week or so without electricity, because that's what some of y'all may be facing.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 26, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I'm going to be interested in how long it takes for the cell phone system to become overwhelmed and fail.





Capt Worley PE said:


> I hope you guys in the NE megopolis are prepped for a week or so without electricity, because that's what some of y'all may be facing.


Even if call volume doesn't over-run the system, the cell phone system will last between 4 and 8 hours after the power goes. That's assuming the valve-regulated cells they use in their batteries are in good condition.



Capt Worley PE said:


> VT, tell your mom to stay safe.


X2.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 26, 2011)

Damn. 5-10% chance of huuricane forces here on Sunday, 70% it will be a tropical storm.

In other news, it's my wife's first hurricane.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 26, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> In other news, it's my wife's first hurricane.


You never forget your first hurricane. This one was mine...went right over Columbia.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_David

Of course, we stayed in school and absolutely nothing shut. Today, Charleston schools were closed and they aren't supposed to get anything but low winds and no rain. Sissies.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 26, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Glo...nd_and_New_York

Hurricane Gloria was my first one when I was 5.

Bob, Hugo, and Floyd also hit us pretty good.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 26, 2011)

I was 5 or 6 when Hurricane David hit Savannah, the house right next to ours was totally wiped out by a 100+ year old Oak Tree, we move to Atlanta Metro Suburbia Area the following year..

but probably the real reason we moved was that Savannah (Chatham County) actually still had bussing going on in the late 70's,


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope all the EBers stay safe and sound (and w/power) during the hurryupcane.


----------



## csb (Aug 26, 2011)

^ What he said. Stay safe! Let us know you're okay.


----------



## Supe (Aug 26, 2011)

Not even calling for rain here in Charlotte.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 27, 2011)

Thankfully it keeps losing strength as it moves inland.

Now they're talking 1-2 in. rain in the Boston area with sustained winds of ~50mph for about 12 hours.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 27, 2011)

MSN is reporting it made landfall as a Cat 1. I guess that's good news considering it was a Cat 4 at one point...

Good luck guys, keep safe.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 27, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> Thankfully it keeps losing strength as it moves inland.
> Now they're talking 1-2 in. rain in the Boston area with sustained winds of ~50mph for about 12 hours.


Where did you see that? I saw Cat 1 strength with the eye passing by the I-90/I-84 interchange.

Talked to my mom a little while ago. NYC is going into lockdown mode. And the town where I was born in Long Island is borderline evac territory.


----------



## maryannette (Aug 27, 2011)

It is a NASTY storm. The south side is over us now and the wind is terrible. Less rain than the north side, but worse wind.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 27, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Thankfully it keeps losing strength as it moves inland.
> ...


If the eye passes near I-90/I-84 that's pretty far west of the city which is one the coast. Models show the bulk of the rain is on the westward side of the storm and near the eye, a fair distance from the Boston area.

I'll bet money that this is downgraded to a tropical storm before it gets to us.

They evacuated some buildings in NYC last Tuesday because of the big earthquake too.

It's called overreaction.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 27, 2011)

You know where I live, which is 30 miles or so E of the eye. Hopefully its just a TS once it gets here. A couple of people I work with live 20 miles or so W of me and closer to the eye. One of them I hope it all works out for, the other one I could care less.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 28, 2011)

Fuck me, this whole low pressure business is wreaking havoc on my sinuses.


----------



## csb (Aug 28, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> You know where I live, which is 30 miles or so E of the eye. Hopefully its just a TS once it gets here. A couple of people I work with live 20 miles or so W of me and closer to the eye. One of them I hope it all works out for, the other one I could care less.


I figured you'd be right in the eye




Hope everyone continues to be safe and sound and escape unscathed.


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 28, 2011)

csb said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > You know where I live, which is 30 miles or so E of the eye. Hopefully its just a TS once it gets here. A couple of people I work with live 20 miles or so W of me and closer to the eye. One of them I hope it all works out for, the other one I could care less.
> ...


Had to laugh at this one. I mean, this is a serious situation but that post was funny.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 29, 2011)

Wasn't too bad at MB this weekend. Friday night there was some fairly strong winds, but not too bad. Got quite a bit of rain, but nothing flooded as far as I know. Looks like the eastern seaboard took a licking. The Outer Banks were hit pretty hard it seems. Destroyed part of the only road connecting Hatteras Island with the mainland, so everyone out there has to rely on ferries to go back and forth.

My first year at ECU we were hit by 3 tropical storms/hurricanes, culminating in Hurricane Floyd which shut down school for over a week because of flooding. I remember walking to class in 40 mph winds and it pouring the rain. Nothing like sitting through class soaking wet.

Hope all of our eber's are safe this morning!


----------



## maryannette (Aug 29, 2011)

We are safe. We lost power for about a day and a half. It came on last night at 9:00. We ran on generator during the outage. No major damage in our neighborhood. Flooded garages, trees down in yards, outbuildings damaged. There were a lot of trees on houses and homes flooded in the surrounding area. It was a nasty storm and affected a lot of people. Hope everyone up the east coast is ok.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 29, 2011)

pretty much just a wasted weekend for me. Some rain, maybe 2 in. total.

Lots of wind. Small stuff got pulled out of the trees but nothing to speak of. We lost power for maybe an hour out of the whole thing.

I know I was pretty lucky and many people did not fare so well. Sorry for those that suffered damages.

I was watching news footage of some rather large boats that broke moorings and either ended up onshore or were battering against other boats. That's really got to suck. Boats (and hoes) ain't cheap.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 29, 2011)

^My neighborhood took a pounding. Two transformers exploded, leaving the busiest intersection in Town sans lights. My neighbors across the street took a big branch on their car, someone a couple blocks away had a tree on the house and another across the road.

We were lucky. Mostly twigs and braches, and lots of leaves. No power until Wed PM though. My attempt to clean mysef in the shower this morning felt like being peed on, if your pee is the temp of a mountain lake.


----------



## Supe (Aug 29, 2011)

We got it pretty good here in Charlotte. I had a gust of wind knock a pot holder 2, maybe three fit off the side of my grill. Only damage reported by my family back in CT are loss of power and a couple bigger trees that uprooted from the mushy ground and tipped over.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 29, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> ^My neighborhood took a pounding. Two transformers exploded, leaving the busiest intersection in Town sans lights. My neighbors across the street took a big branch on their car, someone a couple blocks away had a tree on the house and another across the road.
> We were lucky. Mostly twigs and braches, and lots of leaves. No power until Wed PM though. My attempt to clean mysef in the shower this morning felt like being peed on, if your pee is the temp of a mountain lake.


how did helena and rupert handle the storm? Are they storm lovers or haters?


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 29, 2011)

Here is a pic of the new inlet on the Outer Banks. I believe this is right around where the house made famous by the movie Nights in Rodanthe used to be.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 29, 2011)

We got a little rain and some wind last night, but otherwise our weekend was sunny and pleasant.

Oh wait, is this not the weather thread?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 29, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > ^My neighborhood took a pounding. Two transformers exploded, leaving the busiest intersection in Town sans lights. My neighbors across the street took a big branch on their car, someone a couple blocks away had a tree on the house and another across the road.
> ...


Rupie freaked out around 6:30 AM a little before the heavy stuff started, in the way that animals can sense a storm coming.

We were lucky, my old stomping grounds in VT didn't fare well.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 29, 2011)

How to tell if the weather is going to be a big deal.

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/weather


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 29, 2011)

^The second half of that comic describes pretty much every weather briefing I get when there is the slightest chance of either icing or thunderstorms within 500 miles of where I intend to fly.


----------



## maryannette (Aug 29, 2011)

Good pic, Ble. Hwy 12 has been breached many times.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 29, 2011)

the updated footnote is hilarious!!!!


----------



## OSUguy98 (Aug 29, 2011)

Yup, looks like our trip to OBX may be cancelled... we were headed to our first vacation in 3+ yrs Sept. 11th-18th.... I doubt HWY 12 will be back up and running for tourism then....


----------



## maryannette (Aug 29, 2011)

Where were you going? You can still get to most of the island by ferries.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Aug 30, 2011)

Headed to Salvo... from the sounds of it, Buxton to Rodanthe is drivable.. but there are 2 or 3 breaks north of Rodanthe... I figured they were reserving ferry travel for those that lived there/property owners... I'm not sure how long it would take NCDOT/nat'l guard to fix the breaks (even if it was a temp fix for supplies/etc)...


----------



## NCcarguy (Aug 30, 2011)

and.....you may be just in time for the next storm, there's a new one headed this way.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Aug 30, 2011)

I saw that... just our luck... I'm just wondering how long I have to wait to find out we can't go... I'd like to make reservations somewhere else (like Garden City,SC) if I can't go to OBX...


----------

